# Create my own website for free???



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

does anybody here know how or where i can create my own website for free? with my own URL and everything without a bunch of spam adds so that i can make a decent website?.

thanks
Elliot


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

open up a google sites account... you need to have a gmail or sandbox account...to begin with.

the google site backend will take you some time to absorb but it is really easy..https://sites.google.com/

they have some default themes also....

u can buy a domain name later and link it to the site..

let me know if you have any more questions....

regards,
amit


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

how much does it cost>?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Elliott,

You can sign up for a Google account for free, you don't even have to use their gmail but you do have to give them an e-mail addy and set up a password. Once you have your google account you can sign in to the link hariom provided. Enter a name for your website and then get started designing it.

-Roy


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i have to sign up for a google email account. or website account?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ha ha i have an account that i use for my reader i forgot


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow this is difficult i cant even add a page. i want to create more pages like a gallery and an information page.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah i just tried to make a page for my music productions and i dont think its worth it. no ones gonna want to type in a URL that long.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

doubleotto - careful when searching for available domain names.
many search engines unscrupulously take the name you want
and park it before you have a chance to buy it. that happened
to me with godaddy - they have my sight parked 5 years already
completely unused and are holding it for rand some.

http://blog.domaintools.com/2007/03/stealing-domain-name-research/

also keep in mind domain name does not matter anymore,
it's search engine placement that is more important if you
want people to find your websight.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search_engine_optimization


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

spypet said:


> doubleotto - careful when searching for available domain names.
> many search engines unscrupulously take the name you want
> and park it before you have a chance to buy it. that happened
> to me with godaddy - they have my sight parked 5 years already
> ...


Holding it for ransom??? 

Domain name is important for two reasons, so its easy for people to remember and search engine optimization. Shorter domains help with google page ranks and also take this site for instance type into google aquatic plant and see what the second page is. Because the domain name itself is so closely related to that search term it ranks in high with that particular search.

The best way to start a website in my opinion is skip out on the freebie stuff and get a real domain.

Search for domain name possibilities on godaddy or another well known resgistar and you won't have a problem with coming up with ransom money. :-({|=


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow thats all it costs abotu $15 per month and i can have a website like Green leaf aquarium or ADG???


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

doubleott05 said:


> wow thats all it costs abotu $15 per month and i can have a website like Green leaf aquarium or ADG???


Well about 12 bucks a year for domain and 5-10 bucks a month for hosting. Look into a hosting company that has a cpanel with fantastico and free scripts are pre installed. Might not be as simple as what your using now, but keep fooling around and you'll learn. I would recommend these guys for hosting http://easyhostlive.com/. It has the fantastico and starts at $5.95 a month. I use them myself.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

Or you could use dynamic DNS, and get a domain for free. You'd still need to setup hosting for it though. Or you could use it to forward to your google sites account.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

I like godaddy...


----------

